# Blood Angels Successor (at least I think they are) - Sanguis Primus



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

After several years of tiptoeing around it, staying close enough to admire the minis, but far enough away to swear never to play it, I finally bought my first 40k codex. This is the beginning of the end...

​I then proceeded to design my own color scheme and came up with this:


I was very proud of this design... until I was told it already existed as that of Flesh Tearers. I cried silent tears of shame for my unintentional plagiarism.

In spite of that set back I soldiered on, determined to prove my critics wrong and painted my first Blood Angel Assault Marine using my chosen color scheme: 


DISCLAIMER: These are my first painted minis after 5-6 years of not gaming. I used to play Confrontation, and have dabbled in Warmachine/Hordes.

I thought it looked good and proceeded to magnetize the jump packs/back packs, the special weapon marines and Sgt. for three sets of 10-man assault squads. This is what I have come up with so far....

My BAs have yet to see a battlefield, but they sure know how to conga!


My feeble attempt at painting gemstones. I realized later that I painted them incorrectly but currently too lazy to change it:




Having completed that group of assault marines, I proceeded to tackle the company with jump pack straps on their torso. I love the running legs that come in the Assault Marine kit, but dislike the body because I don't know what color I wanted to paint the straps. My friends suggested silver, but I dislike using metallics; I wanted to keep the use of metallic paints to a minimum (I suck at using metallic paints and find it very messy). I then settled with black straps but fear that it drowns out the crest on the chest. I painted one set of straps as a proof of concept:



I'm not really sold on it, but have resigned myself to this just to keep my painting schedule moving along. I'm a VERY SLOW painter and I don't have a lot of spare time due to work and other distractions. Nine more straps to go... *sigh*

The manager of the local GW store offered to help me paint my Rhinos by teaching me the use of an airbrush. I took advantage of his generosity and proceeded to build my vehicles and magnetized two Rhinos/Razorbacks/Baal Predators. I did this because 1) I don't want to paint more vehicles than I need to, and 2) I still don't know how to play 40K so have no idea how I want to build my Rhino/Baals. The side sponsoons were too shy and did not pose for the pictures.



I went a little OCD and crazy and painted the interior of the vehicles too LOL *sigh* *weep*...
​
A rainy afternoon at the local GW produced these two Rhinos/Baals/Razors. The manager airbrushed/painted one, while I airbrushed/painted the other as we went through the various steps. He showed me how to do one step, then I immediately tried to perform the same technique on the other vehicle. If you look closely, you can tell the difference. The one he painted is so much better! I then went home to continue the vehicles on my own to paint details and highlights. Once I do this, I will return to the local GW to finish the remaining parts. I enjoyed using an airbrush, and have since entertained the thought of purchasing my own.





The goal is to complete a 1250-1500 point Blood Angel Army. Additions will include my HQ Librarian, 2 Sanguinary Priests, a Vanguard Veteran Unit and Honor Guard (both using DC and SG kits), a third Rhino/Baal, Stormraven, and Furioso (pictured below).
​
A bitz box that contains a Sanguinary Guard kit, Death Company kit, and Assault MArine kit are hiding under the bed.

Thank you for your time. C&C are most welcome.​


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

You’re off to a very good start. I like the red/black scheme you have picked out. Also, I think the gemstones are not too bad either. I will be following this thread. (+Rep) Keep up the good work.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to teh hobby... I hope you have an Addicts Anonymous hotline number close by 

These are looking really good. The painting is surpurb, especially the reflections on the blood drops. 

Looking forward to seeing some more painted up!

+Rep

Rev


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I must say that I like them! You keep them clean, no overspill that I can se and a good colour combination. I also like the fact that you keep the metalics to a minimum, I share your dislike for them. Keep it up!

+rep for the fine minis


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fine looking minis mate! I really like the red tone of the armor and the paint job is clean and well done.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Agreed! Good work. Beautiful less-is-more approach. A style I respect quite a bit.

Keep it up!

Cheers,
kreuger


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

Not a big update, but I managed to find time to paint shoulder pads! Painting gemstones are a pain in the arse! LOL




P.S. Thanks for the rep, but what is it used for?


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

These look great man! I'm very impressed, the red is perfect and the black is very clean looking. You are a great painter! Have some rep! (Rep is just for fun. You cant actually do anything special with it)


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

They look really good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

Two Blood Angel assault squads look rather imposing hehe ... now if only I could complete the rest of the army *sigh*
















I still haven't figured out what planet they are on though LOL ... suggestions?


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Erm... Planet of Blood(in Matt Wardian) or Planeta Angelorum(Latin for Planet of angels)

Cheers!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent models man! You sir have some serious skill with the brush. The consistence of the the colors across the models is superb and the blending and detail work are fantastic. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

DaafiejjXD said:


> Erm... Planet of Blood(in Matt Wardian) or Planeta Angelorum(Latin for Planet of angels)
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks for the suggestions. What kind of terrain exists on those planets? The reason I asked about planet suggestions is to come up with a base for them


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Well,

The Planeta Angelorum, maybe a planet which once was a paradise world? Then some sort of malign force came by, and made it into a hostile deathworld, with only small areas of "paradise" left. This led to the human population being reduced, and they became more powerful (catachan/fenris?) This made excellent recruits for the chapter, and they soon "colonized" it.

Maybe mars type, with occasional oases(paradises) or just a jungle death world, with only a few islands/continents still paradise like.

Cheers!


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

Next on the painting block are : 2 Sergeants (only one in photo), my HQ Librarian (who needs a display base and ways to keep it from tipping over with the obscene book on the jump pack, the jump pack will be magnetized like the rest of my BAs), and what I am most excited about: the Sanguinary Priest (because of the slight departure in the use of white on various parts of the mini (shoulders and boots)). Whatchathink?

The tack on the Librarian are for dry-fitting purposes only hehe...


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

I am also messing around with this set up for my Librarian:










So... wings or no wings?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking great so far, The colors seem to be going together well and the highlighting is subtle and not OTT. When you get the entire model sealed if you want to add a little pop to the gems get some gloss brush on sealer.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

*Quick update. A WIP shot of my Sanguinary Priest. My first attempt at a power weapon. Looks like the sword arm will be bathing in Simple Green tomorrow LOL *sigh* *weep*
*


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't know about the simple green bath mate... I think the sword looks pretty good, but if you don't like it then my opinion doesn't matter . The red armor and gems look really nice thought!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great work. I like your conversion work on your librarian.
The power weapns is not to bad. Maybe you could use a brighter colour, which might worker better with the lighting effect.

A quick question how do you do your red armour as it looks much better than I can do?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

First things first, welcome to Heresy Online.

Now then onto to the models. And they are fantastic to say the least. I love the red colour in a big way, nice and deep and not orangey which is a big pet peeve of mine. Also I think that the straps look great in the black colouring so set your mind at ease about that. Cleanly painted, no overspill, all mold lines gone. Yeah, fantastic for sure. The only crit I have is about the white armour on the Sanguinary Priest, it looks a tad unfinished still. Now if it is in fact still unfinished then ignore me .

Oh, regarding the power weapon: I think it looks just fine but if you aren't happy with it and want to try a different yet easy approach check out this tutorial I made on painting power weapons.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you for the feedback fellas. So instead of dipping the sword arm in simple green I tried to work on the sword a little more. Wraithlord's tutorial was just what I needed, adding the hot spots in the thickest part of the lightning pattern made it look better. Also did some work on the area of the sword closest to the hilt as I thought it needed some detail, the thing is, I think I am the only one who will notice it LOL

@Wraithlord: I consider the white finish LOL I was going for more of an off-white ... what doesn't seem right? Suggestions? 

So here it is again, C&C are most welcome. You guys have been very helpful so far...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

These are brillaint - the smoothness of the red is amazing and your power weapon looks great - even before changing it up a bit. And the fact you can paint 10 guys in one go is also something I envy. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

Hammer49 said:


> Great work. I like your conversion work on your librarian.


wings or no wings?



Hammer49 said:


> A quick question how do you do your red armour as it looks much better than I can do?


I've been using the red recipe found in Warmachine Forces of Khador book, but substituted VMC colors for the non-reds (reds I use P3 paints (really really like their reds))... and I don't take it to as high a highlight found in the book. IF you need the specific colors let me know... and the folks at PP do the red much better than I do hehe


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks. Would it be possible to know the specific colours as I dont have the book you mentioned.

I thinks the wings look good, and it fit with the whole blood angels theme.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I think it is because the main colour and the highlights are so close that they are hard to tell apart. It makes those areas look like they still need highlights but that also might just be the photos.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

Brother Rashid reporting for duty!!!

OMG finally completed the Sanguinary Priest last night (My BAs have yet to decide what planet they are on LOL). I have to admit that I had fun painting it even though the vials/syringes and the tiny blood drops (which I stupidly decided were gems) drove me nuts painting. I have to thank Gerrie over at Corvus' Miniatures for the backdrop (love ya Gerrie!). I've decided to start naming my BAs and will be using Arabic names. Comments & criticisms welcome. Let me know what I can improve on. Thanks!

More photos of Brother Rashid are available.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

Body parts for sale. Firearms free.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

WOW!!! I'm loving that sanguinary priest!!!!! Great work!!


----------



## Npf6 (Apr 7, 2010)

First of all I really like the colour choices you have made. Great contrast, kinda like flesh tearers but done in a way that makes them look unique. I really liek the red on the pistols and the gold on the sword. Are you using NMM for the gold bits? 

For the basings in terms of planet type I would suggest either an urban theme.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you for all your appreciation. It really keeps me motivated! 

Wraithlord: You may be right about the white/off-white. I wish I had a better way to paint it.

Right now I am trying to come up with my own Storm Shield. I am not really a big fan of the stock shield found in the vanilla SM kit. HEre are a few I've come up with. LEt me know what you think looks best or if you have suggestions, I would really appreciate it. Thanks!

Here is a slideshow of the different SSs

This is the stock shield:









Here are the three that I've come up with with the bits that I have:
A) 









B)









C)









D) NONE OF THE ABOVE. You have a better suggestion!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

Npf6 said:


> First of all I really like the colour choices you have made. Great contrast, kinda like flesh tearers but done in a way that makes them look unique. I really liek the red on the pistols and the gold on the sword. Are you using NMM for the gold bits?
> 
> For the basings in terms of planet type I would suggest either an urban theme.


No I am not using NMM. I thought about it, but using metallics on everything so far. Although I will attempt NMM on my HQ. Here are my feeble attempts at NMM back when I was playing Confrontation


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

Hammer49 said:


> Thanks. Would it be possible to know the specific colours as I dont have the book you mentioned.
> 
> I thinks the wings look good, and it fit with the whole blood angels theme.


Hammer here are the colours used. All paints from Formula P3 by Privateer Press. 

Base: Khador Red Base
Shade 1: Sanguine Base
Shade 2: Sanguine Base + Exile Blue
Highlight 1: Khador Red Base + Khador Red Highlight
Highlight 2: Khador Red Highlight 
Highlight 3: Khador Red Highlight + Menoth White Highlight

I substituted VMC equivalents for the non Khador colours.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd go with either A or C for the shield. B is simply too large.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

A for me, it looks pretty badass, but I think the deciding factor will be when they've got paint on them, makes a huge difference. Awesome job so far, I thought that power sword looked pretty badass, but when you don't like something, sometimes it will bug you until you change it, even if other people like it.

I have stripped countless models that my friends have thought were the most badass thing they've seen, just cause the scheme bothered me too much to keep haha. When you finish the power sword, throw Ardcoat on it, brings out the highlights and shit.

Good work! +Rep


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd say shield B.

Massive towershield seems like an awesome choice.

Something the size of a fantasy chaos warrior shield is the way to go.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

I dislike this model so much (and you can tell by the paintjob how much I hate the sculpt,I am not inspired at all) anyone want to finish it for me? please? thank you!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the paint recipe. 
On the shield front I would go with B as I think A & B looks abit to small to protect a marine. I personally think the standard shield for the marines is to small aswell.
Good idea using the sanguinary guard wings, and fits really well with BA.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

Battle-Brother Nazim reporting for duty. 

I hate this sculpt. The staff keeps bending, not-very well defined details that are clumped together, and just a general dislike of it. There weren't a lot of Librarian models to choose from at the LGS, and as soon as I got home (after purchasing it), I immediately searched the internet for a substitute I liked. As a result of my dislike, I just wanted to crank it out ASAP and took a lot of shortcuts painting it (using more washes, a lot more drybrushing, and fewer layers). It;s fully-painted, and that's good enough for now to act as a proxy HQ while I take more time painting the Librarian HQ I really like. C&C most welcome, specially what I can improve on! Thanks!

In order to make it appear as a Blood Angels Librarian, the shoulderpads, psychic hood, and robes were painted in my BA red to tie it in with the rest of the army. I need a better painting recipe for Space MArine blue, suggestions? Had I liked the mini more, I would've taken the highlights higher and shades darker. As my HQ, I would also have liked to try NMM on the metallic parts. I could also use more freehand. I definitely would've made sure that my paints were thinner consistently all around. Anyway I have all that to look forward to with my other Librarian model. 


More photos of Battle-Brother Nazim can be found here. Thanks for looking!











UP NEXT ON THE PAINTING BLOCK: I am not sure, whatever gets assembled first LOL, Honor Guard, Vanguard Vets or Devastators.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

I think I found the right-sized base shield for my storm shield. The problem is I don't know what kit/sprue it came from and I only have one. Do you any of you recognize it? Thanks!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Its one of the Chaos Warrior shields bits set, at least that is what I think it looks like. Each shield should have a design on the front and a plain back. ~linky~.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Its one of the Chaos Warrior shields bits set, at least that is what I think it looks like. Each shield should have a design on the front and a plain back. ~linky~.


The lone shield I have is blank on both front and back. I now know what to look for though. Thank you!


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm assembling a 5-man squad of Devastators from random bitz in my bin. I checked eBay and Missle Launchers were going for US$6-10 (I'm already over my gaming budget, and have yet to see any return of investment (actual playtime), so I'm having a hard time justifying any more purchases). I want to field 4 Missile Launchers, but only have two in my bitz bin from Tactical Marine sprues. So I searched my bin and found the Hunter Killer Missiles that I don't use from my two Baal Pred kits. I thought it looked close enough, even though the HKM is a hair or two longer. Then I was trying to figure out a way to mount it on a SM shoulder. I have no greenstuff-fu so I can't sculpt a left hand similar to the the regular missle launcher bit. Then on the same Pred sprue I noticed the gunner arm with a crossbeam. All of a sudden I found myself giddy with excitement as a solution to my problem was churning in my brain. So I came up with this, whatchathink, will it pass for a Missile Launcher on my Dev squad?


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good. Will definately work for your devs, and it also looks abit different being a left handed ML.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with Hammer. I think the conversion worked out really well! keep up the good work man!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The look brillaint to me - its great how simple they are, I'm surprised nobody thought of this before - I've seen HK's being used but they always seemed to have had the hell converted outa them first.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive feedback re: HKM as Missile Launcher. I went ahead and completed the rest of my 5-man Dev Squad (plan is to have at least 1 or 2 more). I reinforced the gunner arm bar with brass rod, but thats because I had to separate both arms in order to magnetize them easier hehe. If you don't magnetize the arms, I don't think there's a need to reinforce with a brass rod.

Here they are getting ready for some paint (with a baby-sitting Sanguinary Priest within 6" for FNP hehe):


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

I would like to use the Grey Knight Crusade helmets (not the Terminator ones) for my Vanguard Vets. Do you think it will look out of placE?


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I think the helmets would look fine on the vanguard, and I dont think it would look out of place at all.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

Not much in the line of newly painted minis (work has been hectic and waking up at 5AM to watch live tennis isn't helping either hehe). ... but I did clean, assemble, magnetized 35 jump packs, but that's only because I ran out of jump packs to clean, assemble and magnetize (I need 15 more!). ... I then realize that the jump packs I allocated for my 10-man Vanguard Vetaran squad does not require magnets! (then again this will allow me to turn them into Assault Squads in Rhinos should I choose, but then this would involve adding magnets to the back of my Vets which I haven't done yet LOL).... pics of the pile of jump packs to follow


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Great painting on display here, sir. I also really like the colour scheme. The work on the blood drop gems is exceptional by the way. +rep


----------



## Angelis Mortis (Mar 7, 2011)

OMG:grin:
They are some awesome minis


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the rep and appreciation fellas!

Sadly I botched the priming on 25 jump packs today. I so suck at priming it makes me wonder why I even bother with this hobby  I used GW White Primer (previous minis were primed with with Dupli-Color Sandable Primer White). IT came out as really grainy, like powder. I suck!

It is currently 83F and 16% humidity where I live in Cali. Is that too hot and/or too dry for priming?

Minus REP for me!!!

You can clearly see the graininess of the primer on the box I used.



























and now in a jar of Simple Green:











 :angry::angry::angry::suicide::suicide::suicide:


----------



## R3DM0H4WK (Sep 10, 2010)

The colours on these guys are amazing! incase i missed it would it be possible to get a run down on the red please?


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

R3DM0H4WK said:


> The colours on these guys are amazing! incase i missed it would it be possible to get a run down on the red please?


you can find the rundown on the red somewhere in this thread


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Humidity and heat usually fucks up the GW primers when I use them.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Humidity and heat usually fucks up the GW primers when I use them.


yah that was the case. The box that I placed the jump packs in didn't help either as it caught all the overspray and the heat and dry air and distance of spray can all contributed to the graininess and powdery texture. I was hoping to start painting again, using an airbrush to base 10 Devs, 10 VVs, 5 HGs and 30 jump packs. Will have to wait until I get all those primed when the temperature drops 10-20 degrees Farenheit

On a happier note, I found a suitable (for me anyway) storm shield for my VVs! So happy that I don't have to worry about it anymore hehe

Will post some pre-primed pics of the Devs, VVs and HGs soon if anyone cares about stuff like that.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Are you using the death company as an upgrade sprue or actually assembling them as I need to see death company in every blood angels army.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

aboytervigon said:


> Are you using the death company as an upgrade sprue or actually assembling them as I need to see death company in every blood angels army.



ISn't that what the DC box is for, used as an upgrade sprue?  It costs just a bit more than a BT upgrade pack (at least BT gets a chapter approved meltagun and gun holsters hehe)


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

you get 5 extra minis though.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

HAve been rather busy the past week or so. I managed to assemble my Vanguard Veteran squad. What do you think? The load out possibilities on these guys are insane! I plan to deploy these guys with 3 storm shields, but who do you give them to, the special weapon guys or the regular BP guys?

I am not a fan of multi-colored helmets to designate the type of infantry (yellow for assault, gold for vets, blue for devs, etc). So I'm going for distinct helmets and shoulderpads instead. For vets, I am using the crusade-style helmets from the BA sprue and the DA sprue. I wanted to use the GK SM crusade helmets but they are rather expensive at the moment on eBay. For the shoulders, I went for the skull and laurel one on the right shoulder (from the Command kit) and used the wing guard (from the DC kit) for the left pad. I tried two wing guard shoulder pads for my sergeant, still not sure if I like it or not (what do you fellas think?).


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I would give them to the normal guys. Aesthetically I think that would balance the squad out. Those shields look really sweet, Scibor if I am not mistaken?


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> I would give them to the normal guys. Aesthetically I think that would balance the squad out.


What about strategically? 



Midge913 said:


> Those shields look really sweet, Scibor if I am not mistaken?


Yes, Scibor Spartan Shields. The Large Spartan Shields was a little too big. I wanted to add the BA iconography bit I've used to mock up the other shields, but its right next to the wing guard shoulder pad, so it looks rather silly to have too many wings so close together hehe. Resin is rather brittle as I discovered (first time I had to remove resin conversion kits from sprues). I butchered 3 of them before I finally decided to be a little bit more meticulous and patient removing the from the sprue.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Beautiful work there ... I am a tad bit jealous I must admit. I have had nothing but bad luck with GW white primer and have started using Krylon indoor/outdoor white primer. Works much better than GW's white. Now GW black primer is the shit.k:

Your painting is quite good, much better in fact than mine. Keep doing what you are doing as you are doing it well.
+rep


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

They look great, Id rather put only 1 wing, I dont like the multi coloured helmets either, so it wull be interesting to see how they look with the distinctive helmets and shoulders


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I don’t know if you should be so quick to blame the shitty priming job on the jump packs on yourself, because it has been my experience that the GW Skull White Primer sucks big time. I have gotten the same results from the stuff as you, it seems like one can is good then the next sucks. Same goes for their purity seal. I have switched to army painter and their white is far better.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

WOW! You are doing an amazing job. Keep up the great job and I will keep checking back.

+rep

Doc


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yoritomo Jiriki said:


> What about strategically?


I would say put the Storm Shields on the guys without the special weapon, that way if you are absorbing a wound that would require the SS and fail the save you don't lose both the SS and the special weapon at the same time.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh WOW, I didn't know that all the rep actually came with PMs! I just read them and thanks a lot fellas for all the kind and supportive words. :blush:


----------

